# Anubias problem



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok, 2 weeks ago I took out my anubias driftwood and sprayed the plant with some hydrogen peroxide to get rid of some bba. I sprayed the plant about 15 times, waited for 10-15 mins, rinsed it and placed it back in the tank. It worked great, almost all leaves that had bba were clear of it within a couple of days.About a week ago I've noticed my plant starting to have leaves that are turning brown, and melting.I've never had this happen to my anubias before. The weird thing is that all the leaves that have some bba on them are fine and the once that don't look to be sick. The two reason's I'm thinking of is:
1. I sprayed too much peroxide and the plants are dying. 
2. When I was taking out driftwood I pulled a pretty long root out that the anubias had grown deep in the substrate so maybe now it's starved and can't really maintain all of the leaves. Here is a pic of on of the leaves I cut off today.







What do you think?


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Hydrogen peroxide reacts very, very quickly so that's definitely not the cause.

Breaking that root is very likely it. Like you said, it isn't absorbing nutrients now.

It will likely grow a new root in a hurry.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. I am gonna be m oving my mum's anubia in a few days to a week. Hers has roots in the substrate I may see this issue too?


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

If you can remove the plant without breaking the roots and can then put them into the new substrate you shouldn't have any leaf death. It may take the plant a few days or more to reestablish it's roots and start growing again though.

I have broken/cut anubias roots before without any visible issues, the plant grew new roots before any new leaf shoots started.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

your just getting some transfer shock, some of the lower leaves may exhibit this issue, but I wouldnt be too worried. Also make sure your ferts are up to par. Just break off the damage looking ones and wait for new leaves.


----------

